# My contract- what do you think? (scan attached)



## godjwood (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi,

I am just starting snow plowing this year and I put together this estimate/contract.

I wanted your input on it.

What do you think of it?

I showed it to my roomate and he immediately said, "what if there is 8" of snow, and you plow twice, the customer gets charged $80 instead of $55. What would they say about that?"

And I am glad I brought it up because I was not sure how to respond- feedback? Very much appreciated.

Lastly, off topic, but how do you handle gravel driveways? Should these be bid higher? are they more difficult?

Thank you all once again.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

For reference how big a driveway is this price for?


----------



## godjwood (Oct 15, 2009)

grandview;869516 said:


> For reference how big a driveway is this price for?


about 40 ft long. 2 garage doors on left of drive (slight L shape). up hill about 10-15 degrees. 15 ft walkway to front door included.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

nice simple contract, looks good for residential


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Sounds expensive for households around here. Can you really charge 3% per month on past due accounts in your area?


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Kinda gusty on your part to go it alone. I thought the rest of us was going to stick with the USM contract.

Simple contract, but I don't know if I would be willing to commit to six hours after a storm. What happens if all your trucks break down and it is freak 4 ft wet storm


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

fireball;869777 said:


> Kinda gusty on your part to go it alone. I thought the rest of us was going to stick with the USM contract.
> 
> Simple contract, but I don't know if I would be willing to commit to six hours after a storm. What happens if all your trucks break down and it is freak 4 ft wet storm


i think his intention is that he well be back around 6hrs after snow is done, but i believe if it is a heavy snowfall, he is going to be around during the snowfall too, but that when snow fall ends it well cleaned up. also i would hope being that he is doing residential that they would be understanding to a point, i have a quite a few employees and there are times when sh!t happens, if they can't deal with that once in a lifetime event, then they need to find another company, i think given the right circumstances every contractor can have a issue like that.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Bajak;869662 said:


> Sounds expensive for households around here. Can you really charge 3% per month on past due accounts in your area?


i bet you can charge that on your accounts too, we charge the same thing, it works out to 36% per year, there are some credit cards that charge that, let alone overdue accounts.


----------



## godjwood (Oct 15, 2009)

buckwheat_la;869794 said:


> i bet you can charge that on your accounts too, we charge the same thing, it works out to 36% per year, there are some credit cards that charge that, let alone overdue accounts.


the idea is i don't want past due accounts..


----------



## godjwood (Oct 15, 2009)

fireball;869777 said:


> Kinda gusty on your part to go it alone. I thought the rest of us was going to stick with the USM contract.
> 
> Simple contract, but I don't know if I would be willing to commit to six hours after a storm. What happens if all your trucks break down and it is freak 4 ft wet storm


USM contract? whats that?


----------



## godjwood (Oct 15, 2009)

I showed it to my roomate and he immediately said, "what if there is 8" of snow, and you plow twice, the customer gets charged $80 instead of $55. What would they say about that?"


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

godjwood;870500 said:


> the idea is i don't want past due accounts..


i understand that, i was addressing someone else and their comments that they didn't think you could charge that much interest


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

godjwood;870501 said:


> USM contract? whats that?


you need to read up on other threads my friend, check out USM in the commercial area, you well get the idea


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

Bajak;869662 said:


> Sounds expensive for households around here. Can you really charge 3% per month on past due accounts in your area?


Bajak is right, there are areas or states where there is a limit to how much you can legally charge on a over due invoice.

And what a credit card company can do has nothing to do with what you can do, they are not a service provider and you are not a registered lending institution. I understand where you are coming from, and that you do not want people to use you as a lending institution but it would not hurt to ask your bookkeeper or accountant before somebody takes you to small claims court.

just my 2 cents


----------

